# work



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Well I got myself in a pickle ,, dropped one builder,, picked up two more GOOD builders,, Plus I have a big project That I can do right now... Not sure if I want to follow up on the big job,,, Don't think I can get the funds for 6 weeks of payroll,,, and I don't want to Lose what I have right now,, on a gamble with a big project.. I can handle the 10 unite per day requirement for the project,, but it will take all of my best hands to do so . plus since I always want to be ontop of things I will have to add to the crew size.. and in the mean time I have right now alot of homes ready, due to bad weather.. One is a VIP home.. that I will personally finish out, and it will be ready this next week. Just not sure if I can handle the transition ,,, alot of money on the table to be made and alot to lose as well... anyone here have had the same problems?


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Work for the builders that provide for you consistantly. Give them your best crews. Take cae of your bread and butter.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good problem since a lot of the rest of us are slow or out of work.Good luck .


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Looks like I maybe pulling the rabbit out of my back pocket... final paper work is almost in order.. and getting more guys right now that are ready.to go..


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Steve,

you need to tell the new builder thats giving you the big job that you need to make special payment arrangements. That you would like to get paid in 2 weeks or 4 weeks instead of 6. I personally, would take care of my everyday clients first before a new contractor steps in. I been in the positition, and its crazy, and stressfull. If you don't have alot of funds saved for a big job, and more funds for the other jobs, think realistically. I once too had to pass on a 170k contract because I would of been in a hole if I did it.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Joe,, Thanks for the reply ,, There is a few things that make me stop and wonder,, This guy is dead set on having me do the work.. So I am thinking i am coming in too low,, but then again after re-running the figures.. it looks to be a good profit for some easy work,, easier to do than the work I normally do for the builders.. My guys Just sheetrocked a personal home for a builder on the lake,, 16,000 sq ft cut up SOB cabin,, took them one day 5 guys.. started the job monday.. and there texturing today.. So I would not take on a big project without a quality crew I can trust.. Just will take more guys to keep things going.. and I am not sure as to the wording of my contract with draws yet.. Hallways got me kinda stumped.. there maybe some delays.. alot of mechanical's that have to be complete.. Halls and stairwells will be last to finish and hang.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> Joe,, Thanks for the reply ,, There is a few things that make me stop and wonder,, This guy is dead set on having me do the work.. So I am thinking i am coming in too low,, but then again after re-running the figures.. it looks to be a good profit for some easy work,, easier to do than the work I normally do for the builders.. My guys Just sheetrocked a personal home for a builder on the lake,, 16,000 sq ft cut up SOB cabin,, took them one day 5 guys.. started the job monday.. and there texturing today.. So I would not take on a big project without a quality crew I can trust.. Just will take more guys to keep things going.. and I am not sure as to the wording of my contract with draws yet.. Hallways got me kinda stumped.. there maybe some delays.. alot of mechanical's that have to be complete.. Halls and stairwells will be last to finish and hang.


Better if you need help with the contract get hold of Pen and scale he can help you


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Rebel will do.. wording is my problem right now .. not sure on a few areas that may cause delays on the job ,,and payroll. Good news is I got all the help I want.. C-channel is everywhere and not sure If I want to install it .. or how much extra to charge for it. It has been awhile for me..


----------

